# Tires and tubes JD850, JD870, JD950, JD970 - - 5.00-15



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Other than that cheap Carlisle brand that rots out too soon, what other 2WD front tire and tube makes are reliable, durable and long lasting? 

From word-of-mouth, the Alliance 303 has an awesome following. But, for my size, it's sold-out everywhere or it's now 3X the price. I can find 6.00-14 all day long though. ugh. This brand is owned by Yokohama. 

I looked into the Firestones as Harvey began his company making rubber tractor tires. The cost for one is $20 more than the Hemi Quad cab tires at $188 each. 

Also didn't want tires and tubes made in China. Those see a life of 1 or 2 years for the tube and maybe 5 years for the tire. 

Came across BKT selling Ag tires here. They are India based. India has good rubber resources. Ever see a new Mahindra or Mitsubishi with the tires looking so fresh and the smell will tickle your noise because it's just that potent. 

So, anyone here with experience owning BKT tires? 






Are you a human?







www.newegg.com





or 

Are you a human? 

As the saying goes, anyone ever kick those tires before? 

I really need to know .


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Maverick,

For reference purposes, my old Ford 3610 tractor has 6.00-16 "Akuret" brand tires on the front. *Made in India*. They are 10-15 years old and still look good. I cannot remember where or when I got them.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

since making this post on the TF site, all of the ads are for - - - Ag tires.


----------

